# New Fishy! CT Cambodian Coloration



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

So I went into Petco again today to buy some food. As I walked by the Betta section I spazed and found this guy and bought him. Lucky for me GF has an extra tank she's giving me ^.^. Anyways SPAZ!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice Crowntail!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I need a car so I can drive down in the middle of the night and steal him  xD Lol
I can't wait for when we move in together to have him!! xD I want him now!!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

hehe ^.^. I can't wait either! it will be awesome!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww how cute!!  He's beautiful! I'm sure you guys will have lots of fishy babies later on.hahaha


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love that fish.If you hear a breaking window glass sound it was just the wind.He he.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ BFC Thanks ^.^!!

@ AB1 Rushes into his fish room! ^.^.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Break break shadier.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I thought cambos were bettas with flesh-colored bodies, with different colored fins? I think yours is a bi-color  He's very pretty, though! You really are diving into this hobby head first xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

lol I've always loved fish. Used to help my dad take care of salt water fish. I missed having fishies. Just changed out the water of Lee's Tank. Next is Renton and Kisame. 

Kisame (CT) still isn't acting like a healthy betta yet. Like just floats around the tank but goes up for air then just floats around. Though each Betta is different and maybe he's just the type that rarely swims around and such but DF and I were debating on that. We both doubt it but well every fish is different. 

Though this new guy is VERY active and rawrs at everything. It's really cute! So yeah I can see the difference between healthy and stressed/unhealthy fish. So I know what to look for when it comes the state of the fish.

Hm, DF was thinking Cambodian but she might be wrong. If you know the exact coloration and such that'd be awesome if you could post it ^.^.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful Betta!! I'm sure your guys will have fish all over your house.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Beautiful Betta!! I'm sure your guys will have fish all over your house.



Thanks! Yep we will lol ^.^ Fish heaven!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

CR has a good, good page here x3 I was just looking on google the definition of cambodian for my two boys, which is when I saw that most sites had "flesh, pinkish-white or salmon-colored body"

And this came from the Journal of International Betta Congress... “Traditional Cambodian” is defined as a flesh-colored
body with Red Fins. Fin colors other than red are
commonly referred to as Cambodian AOC
(Any Other Color) collectively."

I love cambos, so I was pretty depressed to find my two young males weren't ones. My girlie will have to do <3


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

More pictures of my pretty boy ^.^. 

He also loves his rubber coral plant. He spazes over it all the time ^.^.

I named him Kouki ^.^.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! His body seems like it's glowing.lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Alienbetta1 runs into ashitaka6 window and it shattered Alienbetta1 grabs the fish and runs out the window*


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868
> 
> CR has a good, good page here x3 I was just looking on google the definition of cambodian for my two boys, which is when I saw that most sites had "flesh, pinkish-white or salmon-colored body"
> 
> ...


Hmm...maybe I was wrong then xDD I was always told 'Cambodian' was just light bodied and darker fins....*shrugs*


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

I had the flash on the camera so that's why it seems like he's glowing. But yeah he's an awesome fishy XD.

Regarding Kisame he's doing better now. he ate something this morning. One pellet but yeah. I removed the fish gravel and did some really good cleaning of his tank. Seemed to do him some good. He's moving around a lot more now as well. I'll prob throw in some marble big beads on the bottom of the tank in a bit.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love fishie


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks AB XD!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You welcome


----------

